# Gentoo Live CD mit TSM Client (Tivoli Storage Manager)

## Hollowman

Hi

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es irgendwo eine LiveCD mit dem TSM Clienten gibt?

Wenn es die nicht gibt, wie kann ich mir sowas am besten erstellen. Die HowTos die man im Netz findet sind alle Uralt. Gibts da irgendwas aktuelles. Oder kann man die gentoo minimal CD erweitern?

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## manuels

Du kannst auch Gentoo aus einer beliebigen anderen Live-Distribution (z.B. Knoppix) installieren.

Du bist also nicht auf die Gentoo-LiveCD angeweisen.

Oder hast du einen bestimmten Grund, warum du ein entsprechendes Image haben willst?

----------

## Hollowman

Wir sichern unsere Systeme mit tsm. Zum restoren für das ganze System brauche ich daher eine LiveCD die den tsm Client installiert hat, das ich nicht erst ein Grundsystem aufsetzen muss.

Quasi mit der Live CD booten und dann mit dem TSM Client die Daten auf eine leere Partition zurück spielen. 

Ich hab eine Ubuntu CD mit tsm, mir wäre aber eine GentooCD ohne X lieber.

Sebastian

EDIT: Der Link in deiner Sig ist super, genau sowas hab ich gesucht

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab das gerade durch, aber mit SLES9. ReaR (Relax an Recover) ist das Tool was du suchst  :Wink: 

Die Skripte sind zwar manchmal ein wenig zickig aber "anpassbar". Einziges Manko warscheinlich ist, dass du für jede Maschine eine eigene CD bauen musst. Bare Metal Restore eben. Aber das Tool ist echt der Hammer. Es erstellt dir die Partitionen wieder, macht ein Datenrestore und schreibt den Bootloader zum Schluss auch noch.

Vielleicht ist das was für dich.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Josef.95

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die auf gentoo basierende sysresccd zu verwenden, du müsstest dir da nur noch "tsm" selbst hinzufügen.

Wie das geht ist in der sehr guten Doku auch recht gut beschrieben,

siehe http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_personalize_SystemRescueCd

oder auch in Deutscher Übersetzung http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-de_Anpassen_der_SystemRescueCd

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Bare Metal Restore eben. Aber das Tool ist echt der Hammer. Es erstellt dir die Partitionen wieder, macht ein Datenrestore und schreibt den Bootloader zum Schluss auch noch. 

 

Ich hab kein Bear Metal Restore. Ich hab nur das File basierende Backup von TSM. Der Rest kommt jetzt erst irgendwann. Mit der Ubuntu CD geht das prima, aber da ist halt X und alles dabei.

Das mit der SystemRescueCD werd ich mir auch angucken.

Sebastian

----------

## bbgermany

Dateien kannst du doch jederzeit über "dsmc" bzw, wenn man so faul ist wie ich über den "dsmcad" zurücksichern. Warum benötigst du dann eine BootCD?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Gehen wir mal davon aus, die Platte ist ganz leer. Wie bekomme ich dann meine Systemdaten wieder auf die Platte? Richtig ich brauch dsmc. Dafür brauche ich eine Live CD mit dsmc.

Es geht mir um den Fall eines Totalausfalles. Alles andere ist ja im laufenden System mit dsmc abgedeckt.

Sebastian

----------

## bbgermany

Genau dafür ist ja ReaR da. Wenn du einen Totalausfall hast, bekommst du ein System wieder, was den Stand deiner letzten Sicherung hat, inklusive der Partitionierung etc.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Entweder bin ich zu doof dafür oder das ist nicht das was ich suche.

Du meinst das hier: http://rear.sourceforge.net/

Ich kann da aber nirgends eine LiveCD finden. Kannst du mir das vielleicht kurz erklären.

Ich brauch eine LiveCD die den dsmc installiert hat. Da passe ich dann die dsm.opt und die dsm.sys an und ziehe mir dann mit dsmc meine Daten. So will und brauch ich das. Ich will nicht für jeden Server ne eigene CD anlegen.

Sebastian

----------

## bbgermany

Dies ist ein Tool, was dir eine LiveCD bastelt. Und zwar passend für das System was du recovern möchtest.

MfG. Stefan

----------

